
Telemetry in Linux and BSD – why is it important? - rodrigo975
https://www.facebook.com/notes/freebsd-users-group/telemetry-in-linux-and-bsd-why-is-it-important/341450173689706/
======
jmnicolas
A call for telemetry on Linux written on Facebook ... is the author trying to
be nominated for the worst persuasion move of the year?

